# Honey Stanmore 30kg



## Chookers (21/4/16)

I have found a place that sells Raw unpasteurized honey, but only in 30kg buckets works out to be $7.50 per kg.

I have no experience with doing bulk buys or anything, I'm interested in how this would work if others were also interested in going in?

I would only want around 3kg myself or at most 5kg.

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/stanmore/miscellaneous-goods/raw-organic-honey-sydney-area/1095087860


I'm not committed to buying this, I am just putting the feelers out.

Thoughts and ideas welcome


----------



## Yeastfridge (17/8/16)

Would be keen for ~10kg if there are a few others interested... Happy to organise too if it's too much of a hassle for you as well


----------



## peteru (18/8/16)

If the bucket has a tap, just take it to the local Sunday market. Fill up 500g, 1kg and 2kg plastic containers for people as they require.

The organic types go nuts for stuff like this and will probably pay $20-$30 per kg.


----------

